# UK Meet II - The revenge of the lens



## Lensmeister

Anyone interested in the next one ?

Penciled in for approximatly Septemeber 2nd / 3rd ?

Who would be interested ?

What dates suit ?

And where ?



		Code:
	

Location: London

Dates: Weekend of 2nd and 3rd Spetember 2006.

People:
Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.
Rob - Subject ot Cheese being supllied by Hertz.
Duncanp - Possibly.
lostprophet - quote - I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv
Mentos - Subject to getting a pencil.
bigfatbadger - Also subject to getting a pencil.
Simon - Probably coming.
fate - maybe
Ian_W - subject to other commitments


----------



## Arch

i'll pencil it in.... but i still wouldn't be 100% sure untill its near the time for reasons i'v mentioned on other meet up threads...... how about the westcountry huh?..... we've got plenty for the landscapers and wildlife photogs.... not to mention the historical areas....... unfortunately tho the cities are a bit lame


----------



## LaFoto

I'll put it into my calendar on that suggested weekend - 2/3 September. Hope hubby's not away "sailing with the guys" right then, but I guess his do is later in September.


----------



## Lensmeister

Ideas for locations:

York - Old and new parts of the city, National Railway Museum (free), 

London - See the previous meet up.

West Country - Salisbury and the small villages.

Oxfordshire - Some lovely villages and the historical city itself.

Whitby - Dracula, Old historic town, Captain Cook, Local for places like National Park inc. North Yorkshire Moors, The Steam Railway, Beach and Seaside etc.

Anyone else got ideas ?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I would love to come!  I have never been outside of the United States, so I would need a buddy to hold my hand so I do not get lost, but what a perfect time to do it!  Let me check on how much airfare, etc is for that time.
Does anyone know where I would want to fly in to??


----------



## Lensmeister

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I would love to come!  I have never been outside of the United States, so I would need a buddy to hold my hand so I do not get lost, but what a perfect time to do it!  Let me check on how much airfare, etc is for that time.
> Does anyone know where I would want to fly in to??



Main Airports in the UK are London Heathrow and London Gatwick.

Others are Manchester and Stansted.

Try Virgin for good deals, and BA or United or American Airlines.


----------



## tempra

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I would love to come!  I have never been outside of the United States, so I would need a buddy to hold my hand so I do not get lost, but what a perfect time to do it!  Let me check on how much airfare, etc is for that time.
> Does anyone know where I would want to fly in to??



Probably Heathrow or Gatwick would be best, or maybe Manchester if it was further north.

I'm trying to find out when we are going on holiday as there's loads of family things going on this summer with people arriving from distant shores, but I do believe that first weekend of september is good for me.

And if it's Oxford, then they'll be setting up for St Giles Fair on the Sunday - although thats pretty late in the day.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Oh wow!  I searched Virgin and it was over $3000, then I searched BA it was $1100, then I did United Airlines and only $878!!!  Sooo, now all I have to do is talk my husband into it!  It will be right around my birthday so I will just throw that at him and tell him that this would be the most wonderful birthday gift he could ever give me! HAHAHAHA


----------



## doenoe

since i havent planned a vacation for this year, it might be a good plan to join you guys. Think it would be great. Ill put this date on my calender (well, the date is allready on it......i think you get it )
Would be great if you would be there to Sara


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

doenoe said:
			
		

> Would be great if you would be there to Sara



I am going to try my hardest to talk the hubby into letting me go.  He will have no work related excuse in September!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think a really good location for a meet-up would be somewhere central like... oooh... Rutland would be a good choice. Plenty of stuff to photograph, good beer and all the cheese you can stuff down your underwear.


----------



## LaFoto

Rutland?
That *famous* Rutland?
Oh.
Well.
Yeah.
Very cool.

York would be fantastic, but Rutland would beat that by lengths!
Go Rutland go!


----------



## doenoe

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> all the cheese you can stuff down your underwear.


Always wanted to do that


----------



## bigfatbadger

Can I come?

Peak district?


----------



## Lensmeister

Rutland ... cheese down underpants ..... ?  hmmm ... OK I am NOT taking Hertz's photo with Cheese ... or any other cow or goat related produce ..... 

Ok so if the wife reads this she's going to think we are all REAL strange ....

Actually she thinks we are already and she HASN'T see this  :er:  

I do almost anywhere provided I can get back to home same day (she works on Sundays and has no leave left due to our trip to the USA)

Rail is no problem (no stations in Rutland).  Or I can drive (provided the brakes are ok see my 1000th post  )



			
				bigfatbadger said:
			
		

> Can I come?



Anyone can come .... just let Hertz know what cheese, and pants size you are .... and he will advise accordingly. .... :lmao:



			
				MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Oh wow! I searched Virgin and it was over $3000


You are kidding right ?

I am hitting the USA (Calif) in July and August for 3 weeks, with hotels and upgraded car, insurance for 3 Adults and two kids and it's only costing £6000. 

Must be a cheaper deal than that ..... but then again .. maybe not. 

Let's all see what can be arranged ...... 

try www.virtualtourist.com for info on deals and on places to see and do! (mumbles I have my own pages there too).


----------



## Lensmeister

The List so far:



		Code:
	

Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.


Anyone else ?


----------



## Arch

*cough*


----------



## Lensmeister

The List so far:



		Code:
	

Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)


----------



## Arch

:mrgreen:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

If I stay more than just two days is there someone there to entertain me? LOL  I was thinking of coming in around Aug 31 and leaving on Sept 3 or 4.


----------



## Rob

I will be there... 



... but only for the cheese.


Seriously though - London London London. Photographically, it's the dog's danglies - there's nowhere more diverse or interesting. Whether you're into street, people, landscapes, architectural, up, down or sideways... We've got rivers, parks, people, things and stuff. If you want a man to put cheese in your underwear, I've got some contacts in Camden that could sort you out.

London. lol

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

As Rob knows, I'll be there! (I'm addicted to these meetups now! )

I'll vote for London too! :thumbup: So many subjects and photo opportunities and the locals don't appear phased by nutters wandering round with cameras (with huge lenses in some cases and even when worn on the head!  )

Make it the start of September though, as I'll be on holiday mid September and wouldn't be able to make it!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I don't like cheese, can I still come?? LOL  
My friend Maria is actually going to London Sept 2-4, so this is really cool, because maybe I can just fly with her (I wouldn't do so well flying alone!).


----------



## PlasticSpanner

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I don't like cheese, can I still come?? LOL
> My friend Maria is actually going to London Sept 2-4, so this is really cool, because maybe I can just fly with her (*I wouldn't do so well flying alone*!).


 
I'd recommend having an airplane too!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

ok, my friend is on a group vacation thing, so sharing a hotel is out..is there anyone that would want to share a hotel for the nights of the 2nd and 3rd?  I was thinking of something central between the Russell Square area and Hyde Park.  I was looking at hotels and have found some pretty nice ones for a reasonable rate.  Let me know!


----------



## LaFoto

Might think about it... have not even MENTIONED yet another meet-up possibility here at home :roll: 
But it might make sense for me to arrive on Friday night to fly out again on Sunday evening... I haven't checked Ryanair's flight plans and ticket prices as yet, though.


----------



## nitefly

I'll definately be there! I'd love to go somewhere up north yet London would be cool, so I really don't mind


----------



## LaFoto

Nitefly, in case you have non-UK members fly in for the meet-up, anything "up north" would include further travelling for them, whereas London is just the place where most transatlantic flights get to first, and that may also apply to flights from the Continent, although Ryanair also goes to Manchester. But that would mean I'd be in Manchester. And from there?

Imagine Sara (MommyOf4boys) makes it... from Louisiana, no less. The additional journey would add so much to her overall travelling time which is long from where she comes from, anyway, not to be compared to our hopping over to New York and back. And those where 7 hours way there and 5 way home! Only from and to Heathrow, that is, not counting the time it took for changing planes and going on to Hamburg.

Therefore I think London is a good "address" for yet another TPF meet-up.
And I'd be willing to do the TPF salute, as long as others would do it along with me...


----------



## Rob

I was talking to PS and I'll look into arranging some accommodation. I recommend that you *don't* try and stay in Central London, but rather somewhere slightly on the outskirts. Anyone flying is welcome to a lift from the airport - I'm only a half and hour from Gatwick and two hours from Heathrow.

Chris has seen the kind of area I live in, and assuming he didn't get lost - it's about 12 minutes from Victoria on a good train. London has great public transport, and I don't think anyone from the UK can have too much trouble getting there.

I'll look into getting some discounts and we'll build the list and see what we can do.

Rob


----------



## Lensmeister

Rob said:
			
		

> I was talking to PS and I'll look into arranging some accommodation. I recommend that you *don't* try and stay in Central London, but rather somewhere slightly on the outskirts.
> 
> Chris has seen the kind of area I live in, and assuming he didn't get lost - it's about 12 minutes from Victoria on a good train. London has great public transport, and I don't think anyone from the UK can have too much trouble getting there.
> 
> I'll look into getting some discounts and we'll build the list and see what we can do.
> 
> Rob



Agreed, there are some places in Croydon that is only a 15/20 trip from Central London too.  Cheap too.

Stay clear of the Central London places and those near the airport unless you can get a flight/hotel package cheap.  

You can always email me or Rob and give us a list of hotels/areas you are looking at and we can advise you on them if you want.



		Code:
	

Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.


Anymore takes ?

Simon ?


----------



## Rob

I'm pretty sure young Duncanp is gonna make it. Also, don't forget me! 

Rob


----------



## lostprophet

I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv


----------



## Lensmeister

Revised List :



		Code:
	

Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.
Rob - Subject ot Cheese being supllied by Hertz.
Duncanp - Possibly.
lostprophet - quote - I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv


----------



## LaFoto

Hasn't our jocose JoCose mentioned he'd try to make the late UK meet-up, which would be that in September? I haven't seen too much of him on the forum of late, but I remember him musing over the possibility...
And how about Mentos?
Mentos? You hear me? Are you going to give it a second try? C'mon!!!!


----------



## Rob

Good Morning,

​ Thank you for your recent email.  I have checked the availability for you  at the Best Western Bromley Court Hotel for the 1st September for 2 nights and I  am pleased to confirm that the Hotel are able to accommodate you.  I have  detailed the rates below for you.

​ Twins/Double-£90 per room per night Bed and Breakfast based on 2 people  sharing

​ Single-£70 per room per night Bed and Breakfast based on one person  sharing

​ I  hope this information is of use to you.  If you do wish to confirm a a  reservation at this Hotel then please contact one of our reservations agents on  08457 737373 who will be able to assist with this booking.

​ Kind Regards​ Laura Lewington​ Administrator- CRO  Admin 
Best Western Hotels GB 
Tele: 00 44 (0) 1904  695484 
Fax: 00 44 (0)  1904 695496 
Email:  laura.lewington@bestwestern.com 
Best Western is the largest group of independently owned and  managed Hotels in GB. 

http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/content/hotel-details-leisure.aspx?hotel=83387

​


----------



## Rob

That's including a discount of £25 for TPF people by the way. It's a good hotel.

Hope this helps

Rob


----------



## mentos_007

I dunno yet... write me in in pencil


----------



## LaFoto

We're all so far only writting up in pencil...  ... only as time goes by the lines will or won't change to unerasable biro/ballpen.


----------



## bigfatbadger

I'll be there in pencil


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I have been looking at hotels online and have found a few resonable hotels.  What is the reason not to stay in Central London?  Is it the price or something else?
I found the Regent Palace Hotel, which is right close to the Piccadilly Circus, for $70 USD.  It would be a little bit more for two people, but would be nice to share a room with someone who wants to save some money by sharing.
http://www.orbitz.com/App/shared/pagedef/results/hotelDetails.jsp?z=9302&r=3c3&z=9304&r=3c5&lastPage=interstitial

Then I found the Bonnington In Bloomsbury for $87 USD 
http://www.orbitz.com/App/shared/pa...b8cd&r=3i3&z=b8cf&r=3i5&lastPage=interstitial


----------



## Lensmeister

Revised List:



		Code:
	

Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.
Rob - Subject ot Cheese being supllied by Hertz.
Duncanp - Possibly.
lostprophet - quote - I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv
Mentos - Subject to getting a pencil.
bigfatbadger - Also subject to getting a pencil.




			
				MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> What is the reason not to stay in Central London? Is it the price or something else?


Basically cost.  The quality ones tend to be expensive, and the cheap ones tend to be rather less in quality.  Some deals are on offer for weekend prices etc. but if its a weekday tariff then it's high.

The More the Merrier  .


----------



## doenoe

oh, this is going to be just groovy :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

doenoe said:
			
		

> oh, this is going to be just groovy :mrgreen:



You just wanted an excuse to say 'groovy' again, didn't you?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

And you just want another post to get you to 12,000!


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> And you just want another post to get you to 12,000!




HOLY CRAP! I forgot I was so close! :shock:


----------



## Rob

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I have been looking at hotels online and have found a few resonable hotels. What is the reason not to stay in Central London? Is it the price or something else?
> I found the Regent Palace Hotel, which is right close to the Piccadilly Circus, for $70 USD. It would be a little bit more for two people, but would be nice to share a room with someone who wants to save some money by sharing.
> http://www.orbitz.com/App/shared/pagedef/results/hotelDetails.jsp?z=9302&r=3c3&z=9304&r=3c5&lastPage=interstitial
> 
> Then I found the Bonnington In Bloomsbury for $87 USD
> http://www.orbitz.com/App/shared/pagedef/results/hotelDetails.jsp?z=b8cd&r=3i3&z=b8cf&r=3i5&lastPage=interstitial


I recommended that one for the last meet for people who don't mind 2* hotels complete with prostitutes... :lmao:

You'll get a hell of a lot more for your money just outside London, and you get to have a look around more "real" places which are less tourist-rip-off-prone. There's nothing wrong with staying in central London, but don't for one minute think that $70 is going to buy you something with fresh bed linen and a bathroom - hotels here are very expensive.

FWIW, the one I recommended in Bromley is supposed to be 4* and has Spa, Pool, Gym, Conservatory, Air Conditioning, Free Parking, Landscaped Gardens, several Bars, Ensuite facilities.... The Regent Palace will give you a woollen blanket and 920 screaming drunks... Believe me, I used to stay there a lot as a drunken young-un that's missed his last train home - it's fine for that, but I'd really recommend going up to $100 ish and staying somewhere slightly further away if this is a special holiday for you.

Rob


----------



## doenoe

core_17 said:
			
		

> You just wanted an excuse to say 'groovy' again, didn't you?




Well yeah, but groovy is a great word. Sounds really english too, so very fitting for this threat


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Rob said:
			
		

> I recommended that one for the last meet for people who don't mind 2* hotels complete with prostitutes... :lmao:
> 
> You'll get a hell of a lot more for your money just outside London, and you get to have a look around more "real" places which are less tourist-rip-off-prone. There's nothing wrong with staying in central London, but don't for one minute think that $70 is going to buy you something with fresh bed linen and a bathroom - hotels here are very expensive.
> 
> FWIW, the one I recommended in Bromley is supposed to be 4* and has Spa, Pool, Gym, Conservatory, Air Conditioning, Free Parking, Landscaped Gardens, several Bars, Ensuite facilities.... The Regent Palace will give you a woollen blanket and 920 screaming drunks... Believe me, I used to stay there a lot as a drunken young-un that's missed his last train home - it's fine for that, but I'd really recommend going up to $100 ish and staying somewhere slightly further away if this is a special holiday for you.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the advice.  I definately do not want to stay somewhere sleezy! LOL!!
I have never been out of the US, so travelling to London is going to be way out of my realm of things and being on the other side of the country I am unable to see what these places are like, so I will rely on you and your judgement!  My friend is staying at the Imperial Hotel on the 2nd and I was trying to get close to there, but I am sure we can still see eachother.
I am still trying to convince my husband that spending over $1000 for a two day vacation is worth it!! Sooo keep your fingers crossed for me!! LOL


----------



## Rob

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  I definately do not want to stay somewhere sleezy! LOL!!
> I have never been out of the US, so travelling to London is going to be way out of my realm of things and being on the other side of the country I am unable to see what these places are like, so I will rely on you and your judgement!  My friend is staying at the Imperial Hotel on the 2nd and I was trying to get close to there, but I am sure we can still see eachother.
> I am still trying to convince my husband that spending over $1000 for a two day vacation is worth it!! Sooo keep your fingers crossed for me!! LOL



No problem! English hotels are the stuff of legend anyway - you know Faulty Towers? Don't expect us to be up the US standards in terms of customer service and size - we're throroughly bad at these things. Anyone not believing me needs to travel more, especially to the East!! 

London is one of the most complex places in the world, extremes of everything. There are some gems of places which are reasonable value, traditional and interesting, and there are some horrid rip-offs too. 

As you're coming (hopefully!) such a long way and you haven't got too long, it's probably worth us making a list of things which you can look at when you're here and you can choose your favourites and we'll give help in which order you want to look at them (London geography is another art form). The good news is that 90% of things are within easy walking distance from each other - all you need is a pocket London A to Z (map book) and a reasonable sense of direction. Central London is very safe, but some bits on the outskirts can be a bit iffy (Brixton, Hackney, Deptford etc. are not areas you'd want to be on your own at night as a tourist).

I'll try and chuck together a list of the things which are worth doing, and whether they're affected by weather or opening times etc. If everyone adds to it, it could be a good meet-up guideline.

Rob


----------



## Rob

This is worth reading for ideas:
http://www.londontourist.org/time.html
http://www.londontourist.org/time2.html


----------



## Lensmeister

Popped by my local tourist info centre last night, they gave me this website to locate Hotels in the area.

www.croydononline.org

or if you want to email them for info or reservations

tic@croydon.gov.uk

Croydon is only a 15-20 minute train ride from central London.

Hope you all make it.


----------



## Rob

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Popped by my local tourist info centre last night, they gave me this website to locate Hotels in the area.
> 
> www.croydononline.org
> 
> or if you want to email them for info or reservations
> 
> tic@croydon.gov.uk
> 
> Croydon is only a 15-20 minute train ride from central London.
> 
> Hope you all make it.



Mate, do you know any hotels near East Croydon mainline for the folks? I've e-mailed tourist information.


----------



## Rob

Dear Mr  Hesketh


Thank you for your  email.  The nearest hotels to East Croydon  station are the Croydon Park Hotel (tel 020 8680 9200  www.croydonparkhotel.com) and Jurys  Inn (tel 020 8448 6000  www.jurysdoyle.com ).  



Slightly further  away, but still in the town centre, is Express by Holiday Inn (tel 020 8253  1200  www.hiexpress.co.uk  ).


Yours  sincerely
Diane  Harper

Croydon Tourist  Information Centre
Croydon  Clocktower
Katharine  Street
Croydon CR9  1ET
Tel: 020 8253  1009
Fax: 020 8253  1008
www.croydononline.org


----------



## JonathanM

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Nitefly, in case you have non-UK members fly in for the meet-up, anything "up north" would include further travelling for them, whereas London is just the place where most transatlantic flights get to first, and that may also apply to flights from the Continent, although Ryanair also goes to Manchester. But that would mean I'd be in Manchester. And from there?


 
*ahem* Manchester _international_ airport? In terms of a geographically central location for the whole of the UK it is much better than heathrow. train to Glasgow, £60 or cheaper, 3 1/2ish hours, train to london £60 2 ish hours, within an easy hours drive of Manchester you can see industrial history (Wigan Pier, Styal Mill), modern art (Tate North, at the Albert Dock, Liverpool), the splendours of liverpool the european capital of culture 2008 & home of the beatles, and 2 decent football teams (Everton & Tranmere Rovers), North wales/Snowdonia, the Peak District, the Lake District...........  

As far as flights all the major carriers fly into manchester, as do many of the budget ones, my wife flew manchester-stuttgart with hapag-lloyd (HLX.com). the choice is endless.:mrgreen:

BTW I can't make it, I'll be at Southport airshow that weekend (thats oop north too!!)


----------



## Arch

JonathanM said:
			
		

> and 2 decent football teams (Everton & Tranmere Rovers),



everythings true except that part


----------



## Lensmeister

the ones the Rob has there are close to the station, BUT they are on the pricey side.  There are other ones on the Purley Way BUT they are a good long distance from the centre. 

There are some nice B&B in the Croydon Area I am told - I've not stayed in them as I live here. 

There is the well known Norfolk House hotel  which is a short bus ride from East or West Croydon too.


----------



## Rob

Archangel said:
			
		

> everythings true except that part



And the bit about the airport... I've been there - the planes had propellers! :mrgreen:

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Rob said:
			
		

> And the bit about the airport... I've been there - the planes had propellers! :mrgreen:
> 
> Rob


 
And made of plywood!


----------



## Lensmeister

Revised List :



		Code:
	

Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.
Rob - Subject ot Cheese being supllied by Hertz.
Duncanp - Possibly.
lostprophet - quote - I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv
Mentos - Subject to getting a pencil.
bigfatbadger - Also subject to getting a pencil.
Simon - Probably coming.
fate - maybe


----------



## JonathanM

Archangel said:
			
		

> everythings true except that part


 
true, Tranmere isn't premiership, and its on the wirral!!:lmao:


----------



## nitefly

I'd prefer to go up north, and why can't you come into Manchester airport? Or even Liverpool? Shall we make a poll?


----------



## Rob

Trouble is, I'm pretty sure Sara and Corinna are going to want to see London as they're not over here that often. The last Manchester meet-up featured two people - one from London and one from Chester. When it comes to sights and photography, London will not fail visitors and lots of exciting things are a short walk away from each other.

By all means ask Corinna and Sara if they want to go to Manchester or Liverpool, it makes little difference to me, but I think our estimed guests should have the priority on location. After all, it's only a train journey for any of us, but it's a several thousand mile journey and significant expense for them.

Rob


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I am still working on convincing the hubby that this is something I NEED to do! LOL  He is not budging right now, but hopefully I can work my charm!  Keep your fingers crossed still!


----------



## Rob

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I am still working on convincing the hubby that this is something I NEED to do! LOL He is not budging right now, but hopefully I can work my charm! Keep your fingers crossed still!



He's only a man, I'm sure you can persuade him! 

Rob


----------



## Fate

Lets come down to Worcestershire lol 

Well i guess i could go to London at a weekend... but GCSEs are kinda getting close... summer holidays is a definate though


----------



## Ian_W

How about the Isle of Unst - you get 19 hours of daylight up there in the summer


----------



## Lensmeister

Ian_W said:
			
		

> How about the Isle of Unst - you get 19 hours of daylight up there in the summer



:lmao: 

:er: 

Hell make it a TPF walk from Lands End to John O' Groats ...  

Good luck Mommyof4boys ....... Nice Meal .... nice lighting ..... you know the way to a mans heart is through the rib cage with a steak knife ... 

Opps meant through his stomach !


----------



## Ian_W

BTW - add me to the list (subject to other commitments, I will try and make it)


----------



## Lensmeister

Revised list Monday 1st May 2006:


		Code:
	

Location: T.B.A. (possbily London)

Dates: 2/3 Spetember 2006.

People:
Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.
Rob - Subject ot Cheese being supllied by Hertz.
Duncanp - Possibly.
lostprophet - quote - I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv
Mentos - Subject to getting a pencil.
bigfatbadger - Also subject to getting a pencil.
Simon - Probably coming.
fate - maybe
Ian_W - subject to other commitments


----------



## duncanp

right this is still in september to the dates that rob put in the last meet up thread?


if so its almost a definate as my dad says he'd like / be ok taking me...


----------



## duncanp

lol missed the dates part... should be ok..


----------



## Lensmeister

Latest list / dates / and people.



		Code:
	

Location: London

Dates: Weekend of 2nd and 3rd Spetember 2006.

People:
Lensmister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Subject to Family commitments.
Hertz - Subject to Cheese being involved.
doenoe - Also subject to cheese and availability.
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Subject to losing his terrible cough ;)
PlasticSpanner - 
nitefly - to be advised.
Rob - Subject ot Cheese being supllied by Hertz.
Duncanp - Possibly.
lostprophet - quote - I WILL be at the next one .... honest guv
Mentos - Subject to getting a pencil.
bigfatbadger - Also subject to getting a pencil.
Simon - Probably coming.
fate - maybe
Ian_W - subject to other commitments


----------



## doenoe

the list is growing quite a bit, groovy 
Gonna have to check things soon too, flights and stuff.
looking forward to it.


----------



## cbay

Im up for a laugh why not! I might even be living down there by then anyhow, just depends if i am working or not.


----------



## fotophia

I would love to go to a meet up but traveling will most likely be a problem, september's 4ish months away so we shall see... and plenty of time to get to know you all


----------



## Rob

fotophia said:
			
		

> I would love to go to a meet up but traveling will most likely be a problem, september's 4ish months away so we shall see... and plenty of time to get to know you all



Manchester to London isn't a problem like Louisiana to London is!!!  Come along, we don't bite and the cheese is always impressive. Hope you like pubs! 

R


----------



## fotophia

Rob said:
			
		

> Manchester to London isn't a problem like Louisiana to London is!!!  Come along, we don't bite and the cheese is always impressive. Hope you like pubs!
> 
> R


 
i deffinatly will if i can! it sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## doenoe

i was looking for some prices on tickets today, i cant believe the taxes are worth more then the ticket itself. Thats just crazy.


----------



## LaFoto

Anyone there who lives between Cornwall and London somewhere on the way?
Anyone on that stretch who would like to offer me accomodation for a night or two between Monday, 28 August, and Saturday, 2 September?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Corinna, I have a tent you could borrow................

Photopia, I'll probably be on the Manchester-Euston train again this time now I figured out London transport!  Drop me a line nearer the time if you or anyone else wants to travel down together. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

No TENT! I could bring a tent myself if I wanted to (actually: that even might be an option... :scratch: !?!?!?), but maybe someone's home is nicer?

For there might be a chance I go to a meet-up with people from the other forum I go to on the Bank Holiday Weekend in August --- but where do I go and what do I do in the days inbetween that 3-day event (each day hiking in Cornwall, sounds really enticing!) and the TPF meet-up? I am seriously asking now. Honestly.


----------



## mentos_007

ok I already knwo that I have an exam in maths on 28 August  but... I'll know on the 21 of June if I need to write it or not... so... keep the fingers crossed


----------



## tempra

I'm an hour out of London on the way (sort of) to Cornwall, but still about 4 hours from there, but I'm planning on being in Germany or France or somewhere like that at that time.

I don't think there's anyone on here from the west country, of course I could be wrong.

You could always fly from Stansted to Newquay or Exeter, I think easyjet go that way.

If plans change, then you would be more than welcome at our house.


----------



## Arch

tempra said:
			
		

> I don't think there's anyone on here from the west country, of course I could be wrong.



yep you are wrong  ...... im in Devon...... but corinna, unfortunately i can't offer accommodation at the moment because of my personal situation, sorry..... but i can tell you there are alot of B&B's in devon and cornwall, which can be as little as 20 pounds per night..... plus travel lodges are fairly cheap in certain areas of the westcountry.


----------



## nitefly

Devon! That's where we should go  I love it in Devon.


----------



## cbay

Its too far though, London is great anyhow!


----------



## nitefly

Watch out for cBay people, his ego is out to get you!


----------



## Rob

Right, just to re-iterate:

This meetup WILL be happening in LONDON on SEPTEMBER 2nd and 3rd.

Those travelling from abroad, or staying overnight please contact me for accommodation options/details. 

If anyone needs a floor to crash on because of budget restraints, my place is big enough for, well, all of you!! 

Formal accommodation will be arranged a short distance from the city centre (15-20mins from Z1) in a place where we can all go for a reasonably priced drink/meal together. I'm going to canvas for budgetary requirements and I'll research and find a suitable option, whether it be B&B or 5* Hotel.

There will be a loose itinerary which will be subject to change, but I'll work with Hertz and Lensmeister to make a walking/bussing/tube route which covers the "proper" sights and a couple of unusual ones as well.

Who's coming:
Lensmeister - Saturday.
LaFoto - Most likely
Hertz - Hopefully
doenoe - Hopefully
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - Subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Probably
PlasticSpanner - Definitely
nitefly - Hopefully
Rob - Definitely
Duncanp - Probably
lostprophet - Definitely
Mentos - Hopefully
bigfatbadger - Hopefully
Simon - Probably
fate - Possibly
Ian_W - Hopefully


----------



## doenoe

Thats a pretty big group. I can just see the groupphoto with the TPF salute...............funny.


----------



## Lensmeister

Rob said:
			
		

> This meetup WILL be happening in LONDON on SEPTEMBER 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> Those travelling from abroad, or staying overnight please contact me for accommodation options/details.
> 
> There will be a loose itinerary which will be subject to change, but I'll work with Hertz and Lensmeister to make a walking/bussing/tube route which covers the "proper" sights and a couple of unusual ones as well.
> 
> Who's coming:
> Lensmeister - Saturday.
> LaFoto - Most likely
> Hertz - Hopefully
> doenoe - Hopefully
> MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
> tempra - Subject to family commitments.
> Archangel - Probably
> PlasticSpanner - Definitely
> nitefly - Hopefully
> Rob - Definitely
> Duncanp - Probably
> lostprophet - Definitely
> Mentos - Hopefully
> bigfatbadger - Hopefully
> Simon - Probably
> fate - Possibly
> Ian_W - Hopefully



Ok anyone needing travel info on the *Railways *let me know.  I have the latest times tables on my office computer and I have the most recent fare info on it too.

Let's make the UK meet ups the Best in the world ... after all we started the TPF Salute ....


----------



## bigfatbadger

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Ok anyone needing travel info on the *Railways *let me know.



Clearly you are asking for trouble here.


----------



## Rob

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Ok anyone needing travel info on the *Railways *let me know.  I have the latest times tables on my office computer and I have the most recent fare info on it too.
> 
> Let's make the UK meet ups the Best in the world ... after all we started the TPF Salute ....



What's the quickest way from Euston to Blackfriars? 

Rob


----------



## Lensmeister

Yeah EASY .... first don't let plasticspanner guide you. 


Best route is - Euston Square on the circle line DIRECT ... it's about a 20 minute but it'll get you there faster then Plasticspanner !


----------



## Fate

so whens this happening again? i know its somewhere in this thread but im lazy lol


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Rob said:
			
		

> *If anyone needs a floor to crash on because of budget restraints, my place is big enough for, well, all of you!!*


 
Party at Robs place then? :LOL:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Yeah EASY .... first don't let plasticspanner guide you.
> 
> 
> Best route is - Euston Square on the circle line DIRECT ... it's about a 20 minute but it'll get you there faster then Plasticspanner !


 
I could do it in 20 minutes walking now I know! LOL


----------



## Simon

Hey guys,

I'm up for it, London will be good, so many places to shoot just never enough time.

London gets my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I favour somewhere in the midlands - Rutland for choice. Nice place, lots of scenery, easy to get to from most places and someone **cough** lives there.
But I'm pretty easy about locations (I just find London a bit boring these days).
As for rail travel information - I'm actually working for one of the UK's largest train operators these days sooo.....


----------



## Lensmeister

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> As for rail travel information - I'm actually working for one of the UK's largest train operators these days sooo.....



Really Firstgroup ?




What dept ?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Simon said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm up for it, London will be good, so many places to shoot just never enough time.
> 
> London gets my vote :thumbup:


 
:thumbup:   It'll be good to see you again Simon.  You got some great shots last time out!


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I favour somewhere in the midlands - Rutland for choice. ...


 
(Figures you'd like a place called Rutland...)   :hertz:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Antarctican said:
			
		

> (Figures you'd like a place called Rutland...)   :hertz:


Lived here almost 20 years now. And it's still only about 1955....



Central Trains


----------



## Simon

Thanks PS,

It'll be good to see all you guys again, you all made it a very enjoyable and educational day.

I learnt a lot from you, although I still have a lot to learn. My first steps with manual settings and I have now upgraded to a D200, very nice kit. I also learnt the importance of a good lens, I have a much better kit now and I am practising with manual settings all the time, so I'm hoping to produce better shots this time round.

Looking forward to seeing you again and meeting other TPF members.


----------



## nitefly

I agree with Hertz. Somewhere in the Midlands.


----------



## fotophia

well wherever it is fingers crossed ill be there! It would be nice to do somewhere other than london but im happy either way  im gonna save like hell to make sure i can come


----------



## LaFoto

Please DON'T change the locations for this one NOW ... if all goes well, I'll be doing "The Sheep Walk" in Cornwall on the weekend before the meet-up, and travelling from Cornwall up to the Midlands would take things a bit far for me, so let it be London for this time, please. Else I would have to seriously reconsider...


----------



## lostprophet

By all means plan a midland meetup but lets not change the London meetup thats been planned for a few months now


----------



## magicmonkey

Would anyone mind if I headed over? Be warned that I'm a complete beginner and would probably hassle you all with lots of questions!


----------



## fotophia

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Would anyone mind if I headed over? Be warned that I'm a complete beginner and would probably hassle you all with lots of questions!


 
im more a newb on this forum than you and i plan on going  hopfully ill know more people by then


----------



## Simon

I went to the last one and i had only been a member for a month or two.

It is a great experience, I recommend it.


----------



## tempra

magicmonkey said:
			
		

> Would anyone mind if I headed over? Be warned that I'm a complete beginner and would probably hassle you all with lots of questions!



Hey, we could have a local meetup anytime!


----------



## magicmonkey

tempra said:
			
		

> Hey, we could have a local meetup anytime!



Would really like that actually, I'd probably hassle you senseless with questions though...

Thanks for the kind replies guys, you can count me in!


----------



## doenoe

ok, you can do local meetups, just as long as you will be at the "international TPF Meetup" too. ok.......good


----------



## Lensmeister

OK recap and this is the list as it goes so far:



		Code:
	

Lensmeister - Saturday 
Rob - Definitely 
LaFoto - Most likely
Hertz - Hopefully 
doenoe - Hopefully
MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
tempra - Subject to family commitments.
Archangel - Probably
PlasticSpanner - Definitely 
nitefly - Hopefully
Duncanp - Probably 
lostprophet - Definitely 
Mentos - Hopefully
bigfatbadger - Hopefully
Simon - coming (I have decreed it) 
fate - Possibly
Ian_W - Hopefully 
MagicMonkey - hopefully (if his list of questions are ready) 
photofia - coming


Ok final decision - 

It's LONDON.  

Rob and I will do the route and the running commentry (we are open to suggestions on places to visit or routes).

Hertz and I can do the train infomation to a degree.

The date is set at September 2nd and 3rd 2006. :thumbup: 

It'll be a fun day or two out.  *Come along *... Questions will be answered.  The art of the TPF salute :salute: will be explained and to those who are not sure what it is we will show you at the meet up time.   (or check out the photos from the previous meet up)

Anyone with ideas of places you'd like to visit message me and I'' get a dialogue going with Rob over the weeks leading up to the event of the Decade ... 

Keep on chimping eveyone  .... 

Oh and COME ON ENGLAND !


----------



## ahelg

I might come. I currently live in Norway but I'm moving to England 1st of August. I'll be living a year in Durham and I would love to participate on one of these meetups.

Is there a specific hotel people stay at if they don't live near London or do people just find something on their own.

I'll check my calendar and let you guys know tomorrow if I'll be able to make it or not.

Also, do we have anyone on these board who live in the Newcastle area? Would love it if there could be something in the Newcastle area while I'm in England.


----------



## nitefly

I can't wait. What's the difference between hopefully and probably, btw? Because I'm both.. Almost definately.


----------



## Simon

The TPF salute







It's not embarassing, well! if your like me and hiding behind the lens that is!


----------



## Lensmeister

That's it ... Simon has GOT to be in the next one ... lol


----------



## ahelg

Dam. I forgot that I'll most likely be going back to Norway for a few days in the begining of September. My dad just won some big award for his research at the university and we have to go back to "celebrate" or whatever. I don't understand squat of what he does .

But please, plase host more meetups between August 2006 to July 2007, preferably somewhere near the Newcastle area, and I'll be there.


----------



## Simon

I'll be there behind the camera again so don't forget to smile.


----------



## magicmonkey

ahelg said:
			
		

> Dam. I forgot ...



See guys, the TPF salute has scared people off already!


----------



## Lensmeister

Siimon you ARE going to be in the next photo ... we have handcuffs ... lol


----------



## duncanp

Simon said:
			
		

> The TPF salute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not embarassing, well! if your like me and hiding behind the lens that is!


 

tch rob with his rocket pod


----------



## Simon

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Siimon you ARE going to be in the next photo ... we have handcuffs ... lol


 
Are you referring to the TPF Salute or do you have something strange in mind?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Tony only has a little one! 

JK! :thumbup:


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Tony only has a little one!
> 
> JK! :thumbup:



I now have a big white one like Robs - well a little bit smaller


----------



## nitefly

tempra said:
			
		

> I now have a big white one like Robs - well a little bit smaller



ROFL.. Rob will be pleased to know!


----------



## doenoe

you still want people to come to the meetup, right


----------



## PlasticSpanner

tempra said:
			
		

> I now have a big white one like Robs - well a little bit smaller


 
I didn't get a bigger one!  Just a faster one!


----------



## LaFoto

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> OK recap and this is the list as it goes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Lensmeister - Saturday
> Rob - Definitely
> LaFoto - [B][COLOR=red]DEFINITELY!!! :D[/COLOR][/B]
> Hertz - Hopefully
> doenoe - Hopefully
> MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
> tempra - Subject to family commitments.
> Archangel - Probably
> PlasticSpanner - Definitely
> nitefly - Hopefully
> Duncanp - Probably
> lostprophet - Definitely
> Mentos - Hopefully
> bigfatbadger - Hopefully
> Simon - coming (I have decreed it)
> fate - Possibly
> Ian_W - Hopefully
> MagicMonkey - hopefully (if his list of questions are ready)
> photofia - coming
> 
> 
> Ok final decision -
> 
> It's LONDON.
> ...
> The date is set at September 2nd and 3rd 2006. :thumbup: ...


 
Neil, I altered your list just a bit, is that ok with you all?
Also the meaning behind the alteration?


----------



## Fate

Simon said:
			
		

> The TPF salute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not embarassing, well! if your like me and hiding behind the lens that is!


 

Oh dear god  Imagine what thats going to look like when we have all the people who say they are coming this time


----------



## Lensmeister

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Neil, I altered your list just a bit, is that ok with you all?
> Also the meaning behind the alteration?



Fine by me ... I was going on an older list by the looks of it .... 

Will be GREAT to see you !


----------



## doenoe

Was just wondering of the people who will fly to London, if they know what time they will arrive (well, hope to arrive). Cause its probably easier if everyone arrives at (somewhat) the same time
Oh, and im looking at tickets now and allready got the weekend oof from work. So all is looking good from my side.


----------



## hot shot

darrrrr if it was in rutland i would walk over but its in london grrrrrrrrrrr should come to rutland and watch me fall of the dam on my bike (always funny) sigh maby next time


----------



## LaFoto

Daan, I will have been in England for a week before we'll meet at the meet-up since I have another sort of meet-up with forum members from another Internet forum in Cornwall on the weekend 25/26/27 August, and will travel from there via visiting friends in Portsmouth and the Isle of Wight, respectively, to London. So I can still choose on which day and at what time I want to arrive...


----------



## JJP

Hmmm, when's this all planned for again?


----------



## Simon

The dates are September 2nd and 3rd


----------



## ShutteredEye

Air fare is only $900 from DFW.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

47 days to go! Or one and a half months if you're impatient!

So who's still going?  Any new takers?  Has anyone picked out somewhere to stay yet?


----------



## Arch

I'm still unsure...... but what the hells happened to rob????!


----------



## LaFoto

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Has anyone picked out somewhere to stay yet?


 
Rob said he'd look into possibilities for us and now he has vanished from the face of the earth... :cry:
We are all *very very very *worried.
So if you are in touch, Chris, please let him know this.
The meet-up is too close for him to have all disappeared!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I too hope he is still going to be able to make the meetup.  Besides, I know where he lives!  I'm sure we could all pop round & drag him out for the day!

As I'm sure some of you already know Rob's had a bit of a hard time recently and at the same time is extremely busy at work too.  I'm sure he knows people are worried for him & are looking forward to meeting him again in September.:thumbup:


----------



## vim

would love to pop down for a day if that is ok with u guys
new here myself i live inbetween notts and leicester so i could pick a member up if they can't arrange transport or if they are on the way or local.
would like to meet and learn sounds a blast
peace
vim


----------



## duncanp

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> OK recap and this is the list as it goes so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Lensmeister - Saturday
> Rob - Definitely
> LaFoto - Most likely
> Hertz - Hopefully
> doenoe - Hopefully
> MommyOf4Boys - Subject to flights, hotels, and family.
> tempra - Subject to family commitments.
> Archangel - Probably
> PlasticSpanner - Definitely
> nitefly - Hopefully
> Duncanp - Probably
> lostprophet - Definitely
> Mentos - Hopefully
> bigfatbadger - Hopefully
> Simon - coming (I have decreed it)
> fate - Possibly
> Ian_W - Hopefully
> MagicMonkey - hopefully (if his list of questions are ready)
> photofia - coming
> 
> Ok final decision -
> 
> It's LONDON.
> 
> Rob and I will do the route and the running commentry (we are open to suggestions on places to visit or routes).
> 
> Hertz and I can do the train infomation to a degree.
> 
> The date is set at September 2nd and 3rd 2006. :thumbup:
> 
> It'll be a fun day or two out.  *Come along *... Questions will be answered.  The art of the TPF salute :salute: will be explained and to those who are not sure what it is we will show you at the meet up time.   (or check out the photos from the previous meet up)
> 
> Anyone with ideas of places you'd like to visit message me and I'' get a dialogue going with Rob over the weeks leading up to the event of the Decade ...
> 
> Keep on chimping eveyone  ....
> 
> Oh and COME ON ENGLAND !




put it on the calender


----------



## PlasticSpanner

vim said:
			
		

> would love to pop down for a day if that is ok with u guys
> new here myself i live inbetween notts and leicester so i could pick a member up if they can't arrange transport or if they are on the way or local.
> would like to meet and learn sounds a blast
> peace
> vim


 
You're welcome to join us!  

Bring enough money for lunch (probably in a pub!) and some refreshments (usually in a few more pubs!  ) and the longest telephoto lens you have for the TPF Salute! :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

Don't forgot I'll only be there on Sunday so that'll be the best day to go as i'm such a laugh hahahahaha:meh:


----------



## NoteGraphics

If ~I can arrange it I'd love to pop down on one of the days and meets some of you folks - I'm a complete newby and a bit of novice.. but I make up for it by being fat and knowing lots of jokes (some of them are repeatable..most aren't )... Can I come join in ?


----------



## Simon

Hi NoteGraphics,

Welcome to the forum.

Everyone is welcome, so please do come along.


----------



## duncanp

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Don't forgot I'll only be there on Sunday so that'll be the best day to go as i'm such a laugh hahahahaha:meh:




that may be the case for me as well, my family were invited to a 50th birthday party on the saturday... ill see how things turn out nearer the time, i may still be able to make the saturday and the sunday is almost definate


----------



## doenoe

im sorry guys, but i wont be able to come to the meetup afterall. Had some unexpected financial problems. So i wont be able to get enough money for the meetup. Totally bummed, but i will surely try and get to the next one.........where ever it is


----------



## fotophia

well i should hopefully still be coming  my saving are going well so far,

btw.. my username is spelt wrong on the who's coming thing (it always gets spelt wrong  lol)


----------



## Antarctican

NoteGraphics stole my intro.... :mrgreen: 

Yep, in an effort to make this a truly international meetup, and because you all look rather dodgy and in need of someone to keep you in line, it looks like I'm gonna be at the meetup (it coincides with when I'm visiting a friend in London) !!! [I'll only be there for a half day on Saturday, but can come for the full day on Sunday.]


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Whoa!

We're gonna meet Anty! 

And many other new guys too!  

Dan, you sure you can't make it?


----------



## Jeff Canes

I don&#8217;t want to highjack this tread but I need to, if there is anyone who can get in touch with Rob, could you please do so for me and let him know that I have been trying to PM him about the print exchange and to please get in touch with me, I could really use some help with please

Thank You
Jeff


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:
			
		

> NoteGraphics stole my intro.... :mrgreen:
> 
> Yep, in an effort to make this a truly international meetup, and because you all look rather dodgy and in need of someone to keep you in line, it looks like I'm gonna be at the meetup (it coincides with when I'm visiting a friend in London) !!! [I'll only be there for a half day on Saturday, but can come for the full day on Sunday.]


----------



## doenoe

yes, im really sure i cant make it  
I had some money set aside fir this, but i had to pay for something else. Which rather sucked. But alas, i cant come to this meetup
Ill try to make it next year, but it will be difficult, cause i allready planned a 2 month trip to new zealand in that year (which rocks buttocks)


----------



## Antarctican

lostprophet said:
			
		

>





			
				Plasticspanner said:
			
		

> Whoa! We're gonna meet Anty!


 
WOW, what a friendly lot you Brits are!  Thanks so much for such a welcoming response!  Am looking forward to meeting everyone. Hope it's a good turnout.


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:
			
		

> WOW, what a friendly lot you Brits are! Thanks so much for such a welcoming response! Am looking forward to meeting everyone. Hope it's a good turnout.


 
Thats only because we want you to buy a round or three :lmao:


----------



## fotophia

doesnt look like ill be able to make it after all.. unless i can persuade a fellow photographer mate of mine to tag along and drive down theres no chance as the money i've saved as to go on other things  gutted!


----------



## NoteGraphics

Is it arranged where / when to meet on both days yet ? 
( I was also going to ask how we would recognise each other ... but I guess I just look for a bunch of people wandering in London with cameras....

No ..wait...thats not going to help ..... Can someone wear a plastic carnation or something ???? _ )

Seriously///anything for meeting up been arranged ?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

As a suggestion maybe all meet at Victoria Station?  Many of us ended the last London meetup there with a pint before parting! :blushing: 

You will be able to recognise some forum members by the excellent TPF camera strap which you can find here. (Get one quick before the meet! :thumbup:  )


----------



## duncanp

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I dont want to highjack this tread but I need to, if there is anyone who can get in touch with Rob, could you please do so for me and let him know that I have been trying to PM him about the print exchange and to please get in touch with me, I could really use some help with please
> 
> Thank You
> Jeff




sure


----------



## lostprophet

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> As a suggestion maybe all meet at Victoria Station? Many of us ended the last London meetup there with a pint before parting! :blushing: quote]
> 
> sounds good to me, any idea of what time yet?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I should think 10:00 am would be good for most people.

Either that or meet at Euston (assuming most people will be arriving by train? ) and pop into the British Museum first?

Tony (Tempra) are you still sorting out an schedule?


----------



## Scurra

Hey guys count me in again...

It's lucky I happened back online today, the last meetup was awesome so i'll definitley be there for the follow up. Might even get my girlfriend to tag along with another camera..

I'll try and keep up to date with all the happenings.


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I should think 10:00 am would be good for most people.
> 
> Either that or meet at Euston (assuming most people will be arriving by train? ) and pop into the British Museum first?
> 
> Tony (Tempra) are you still sorting out an schedule?



I arrive back from europe on the 31st Aug, so I'm planning to be there for the Saturday, doing the Sunday would be pushing it but it might be possible (wife dependant  ).

Victoria is where my bus arrives, but if Euston is easier I can get the tube up there.


----------



## Lensmeister

Hey guys I think I might have pursuaded my neices to come along ... but I will wait and see .... 

See you all on the 2nd


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Who is planning on stopping down in London for the Saturday night & where/what area are you staying in?

Just thinking of keeping local for a few drinks in some Hotel bar!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Because people will be coming in to London from all directions it might be better to choose somewhere central.
My suggestion:
http://www.photonet.org.uk/index.php?latest
It's a few minutes from Leicester Square tube, has a nice coffee bar and is vaguely linked to photography


----------



## bigfatbadger

Hello people, I cannae come as I am going to a crappy family thing. Natch


----------



## duncanp

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Who is planning on stopping down in London for the Saturday night & where/what area are you staying in?
> 
> Just thinking of keeping local for a few drinks in some Hotel bar!



if i can make the first day ill just travel back home, otherwise ill only be their for one day, reason earlier in thread


----------



## LaFoto

I MUST spend the night somewhere in London and I have nothing planned as yet since I was quite much relying on Rob to find something for me (or even offer me that famous little space on the floor of his place...), for I can only catch my flight back home on Sunday evening. So WHO ELSE will spend the night and WHERE!?!?!? Tell me. With Rob seemingly having disappeared from the face of this earth, I am quite, quite, quite at a loss with regards to that one night in London.


----------



## Scurra

I may be able to provide some floor space in North London if anyone is stuck for somewhere to stay, i'll have to OK it with a few people though so let me know if you're in need...


----------



## PlasticSpanner

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I MUST spend the night somewhere in London and I have nothing planned as yet since I was quite much relying on Rob to find something for me (or even offer me that famous little space on the floor of his place...), for I can only catch my flight back home on Sunday evening. So WHO ELSE will spend the night and WHERE!?!?!? Tell me. With Rob seemingly having disappeared from the face of this earth, I am quite, quite, quite at a loss with regards to that one night in London.


 
Corinna I might have a deal sorted for a decent 5 star hotel in the London area.  I'll let you know what I can sort out!:thumbup:


----------



## NoteGraphics

I'm going to try and sort out somewhere to stay (Probably a Best Western somewhere), but if I can't I'll have to bus down to London (damned if I'm taking my car hey !). If I have to bus it I won't be there until later in the day, is there someone who will definately be with the group that would be willing to email me their mobile number as a contact please ? I have this worry that I'll get down to London and not be able to find anyone as I don't know you guys...yet...


----------



## nitefly

Unless I can find someone to go with pretty soonish it doesn't look like I can make it


----------



## duncanp

nitefly said:
			
		

> Unless I can find someone to go with pretty soonish it doesn't look like I can make it


  damn...


Isnt about time we got some exact times and a definate meetup place?


----------



## Simon

I thought it was at Victoria staition London 10am?

It is a good place for people flying in, plus a good palce to start as big ben, houses of parliment, st james park and the thames are all close by.

It would also be an idea to have a confirmation list, and where people are traveling from so as to benefit the majority.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Simon said:
			
		

> I thought it was at *Victoria staition London 10am*?
> 
> It is a good place for people flying in, plus a good palce to start as big ben, houses of parliment, st james park and the thames are all close by.
> 
> It would also be an idea to have a confirmation list, and where people are traveling from so as to benefit the majority.


 
OK so let's start at Victoria Station 10 am!:thumbup:   Quick coffee then parliment/Thames then lunch.  The rest of Saturday can be improvised at lunch!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

So who can confirm they're going?  Just copy & paste, adding your name.

Definatley coming:

Plastic Spanner (Chris)


----------



## LaFoto

Definitely coming:

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)


----------



## Antarctican

Definitely coming:

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday


----------



## Simon

Hey don't forget me, I'll be there!

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)


----------



## nitefly

Rob says hes coming too..

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)
Rob


----------



## lostprophet

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)
Rob
Lostprophet ( Andy ) - Sunday


----------



## duncanp

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)
Rob
Lostprophet ( Andy ) - Sunday
duncanp (Duncan) - Sunday


victoria station 10 on sunday as well?


----------



## Antarctican

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Because people will be coming in to London from all directions it might be better to choose somewhere central.
> My suggestion:
> http://www.photonet.org.uk/index.php?latest
> It's a few minutes from Leicester Square tube, has a nice coffee bar and is vaguely linked to photography


What happened to Hertz' suggestion of the coffee bar by Leicester Square?


----------



## fashionelf

as this is my first post, I feel a bit like a freak who's been hanging around for a while but is too shy to post... Which is kinda true. The freak part anyway... 

But I've just noticed that you're all meeting on the weekend of the 2nd/3rd September and I wanted to let you know about an event some friends of mine are putting on in London that weekend that's a photographic treasure hunt, and from the couple I've done in the past, it's a great day out and there's always lots of stopping off for drinks involved! 

It's taking place in East London on the 3rd September - meeting at Cargo in Shoreditch. You get given a cryptic clue sheet and are sent around East London taking photos and being creative. When you get back, your photos are judged and you could be in with a chance of winning some fabulous prizes, from iPods to art apparently... 

 There's more information on the website http://www.shootexperience.com and you can register there too! 

Sorry for slightly hijacking your thread!


----------



## nitefly

Sounds cool.
Seeing as sunday seems to be the most popular day, it looks like I will be coming on sunday, rather than saturday now - if I can make it at all, anyway.


----------



## Scurra

Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)
Rob
Lostprophet ( Andy ) - Sunday
duncanp (Duncan) - Sunday
scurra + Girlfriend (Ben + Louise)


----------



## Lensmeister

Lensmeister (Neil) - Saturday only.
Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)
Rob
Lostprophet ( Andy ) - Sunday
duncanp (Duncan) - Sunday
scurra + Girlfriend (Ben + Louise)

RIGHTYO! 


It is *London*.

It is *10 am*.

It is *London Victoria Train Station*.  Best place to meet is outsite *WHSmiths *by the *Escalator*.  There are two that lead to a Bar (not open at this time -s sorry Chris  )

From there it is a short walk to Buckingham Palace, and St. James' Park, the nfrom there you have either walks to Parliment, Trafalgar Square or Piccadilly Circus and then on thrugh to places like Soho, Leicester Square.

All of which depends on weather of course.

Let me know which way you want to go.    See you all Soon.  


p.s. What HAS happened to Rob ?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> p.s. What HAS happened to Rob ?


 
Not sure yet.  He did tell me he was going through a rough spell & very busy and so was having a break from the forum.  

I'm gonna give him a call in the morning to see if he's OK & if he's still coming (and hopefully bring the PE Prints with him? )

Bar not open?  What's that all about??? 

Is there a cafe or something there to get a coffee whilst we wait for the late comers getting lost?


----------



## LaFoto

Rob told me only the other day that he IS coming to the meet-up ("of course"), and he's actually agreed to drive out all the way to Portsmouth very (!) early on Saturday morning to collect me from there (for there I shall be prior to the meet-up) and take me to the meet-up. Does that sound like he's coming or doesn't it. For if he does NOT come, then I can't be there, either. He only told me this about half a week ago, so I rely on this and no longer investigate in any train connections from Portsmouth to London...
Any news on where to spend the night, Chris?


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Rob told me only the other day that he IS coming to the meet-up ("of course"), and he's actually agreed to drive out all the way to Portsmouth very (!) early on Saturday morning to collect me from there (for there I shall be prior to the meet-up) and take me to the meet-up. Does that sound like he's coming or doesn't it. For if he does NOT come, then I can't be there, either. He only told me this about half a week ago, so I rely on this and no longer investigate in any train connections from Portsmouth to London...
> Any news on where to spend the night, Chris?


 
From memory you can catch a train from Portsmouth direct to London Waterloo


----------



## Lensmeister

lostprophet said:
			
		

> From memory you can catch a train from Portsmouth direct to London Waterloo



Yep Portsmouth And Southsea to London Waterloo.  Also you can change at Clapham Junction and then catch a connection to London Victoria.

Corinna if you need train times let me know by *WEDNESDAY* at the latest and I can private message you them or post them here if you like.


----------



## duncanp

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Lensmeister (Neil) - Saturday only.
> Plastic Spanner (Chris)
> LaFoto (Corinna)
> Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
> Simon (Simon)
> Rob
> Lostprophet ( Andy ) - Sunday
> duncanp (Duncan) - Sunday
> scurra + Girlfriend (Ben + Louise)
> 
> RIGHTYO!
> 
> 
> It is *London*.
> 
> It is *10 am*.
> 
> It is *London Victoria Train Station*.  Best place to meet is outsite *WHSmiths *by the *Escalator*.  There are two that lead to a Bar (not open at this time -s sorry Chris  )
> 
> From there it is a short walk to Buckingham Palace, and St. James' Park, the nfrom there you have either walks to Parliment, Trafalgar Square or Piccadilly Circus and then on thrugh to places like Soho, Leicester Square.
> 
> All of which depends on weather of course.
> 
> Let me know which way you want to go.    See you all Soon.
> 
> 
> p.s. *What HAS happened to Rob ?*



ooh this will be good, shame i wont see you as you weill be on saturday...

dno but hes on msn often, ill ask him to clarify when he is coming


----------



## PlasticSpanner

So so far we have:-

Lensmeister (Neil) - Saturday only.
Plastic Spanner (Chris)
LaFoto (Corinna)
Antarctican (Jeanne) - starting the afternoon of Saturday
Simon (Simon)
Rob (Rob)
Lostprophet ( Andy ) - Sunday
duncanp (Duncan) - Sunday
scurra + Girlfriend (Ben + Louise)

If anyone else fancies a weekend or even a day in London just add your name & meet us at Victoria Station.

A great opportunity to experience other peoples styles & techniques and get a look at different equipment.


----------



## nitefly

I'm hopefully making it for sunday, but don't put my name down as i'm not sure yet..

Chris, how come youre on here but not msn?


----------



## Lensmeister

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> A great opportunity to experience other peoples styles & techniques and get a look at different equipment.



You just wanna play with a DSLR or two   :lmao:


----------



## Scurra

nowt wrong with that lensmeister that was half the fun of the last one


----------



## Lensmeister

I know ......... I still want one of those 50mm f1.8 lenses ... one day


----------



## lostprophet

I'll be bringing my EOS 1D mkII so for a small fee of £5.00 you can touch it


----------



## LaFoto

Heya, I am in the UK now already and I would like to know where and when we are going to meet (again) on the Sunday? Will it once more be Victoria Station? I need to meet with you on that day somewhere I can lock in my somewhat bulky bag ... since I am staying for all in all 12 days, including days of walking in all sorts of weather (in Cornwall), I have to bring just a bit of stuff, you know. And since on that Sunday I'll more or less be on my way home (anyone happening past Stansted Airport on their way home???), my luggage will be with me, you know?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> You just wanna play with a DSLR or two  :lmao:


 
No way!!!

I thought I'd let you digital guys have a go with a folding Polaroid 340!


----------



## duncanp

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I'll be bringing my EOS 1D mkII so for a small fee of £5.00 you can touch it


#


ooh yay, be prepared to make a mint, it wouold be nice to use a camera that doesnt have a fake shutter noise...


----------



## ies photos

maybe around for that as a newbie I haven't a clue who is who ;-)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And since on that Sunday I'll more or less be on my way home (anyone happening past Stansted Airport on their way home???), my luggage will be with me, you know?


That will probably be me, then. It's only a slight deviation from my route.
Contact me and we'll discuss. 

PS Will not make Victoria Station (too seedy) at that time. Nor will Antarctican. We shall try and make contact later around town.
And there's no need to worry about my presence at the meet-up. I can be edited out of any group photos that appear on here :lmao:


----------



## NoteGraphics

Just to say I am still hoping to come on at least one of the days - both if work permits - Jerry


----------



## NoteGraphics

PS - LaFoto - Victoria Station has a baggage check in desk where you can leave your stuff safely for the day - it costs -but not too much !


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hotel is now booked!  It's not like me to be this prepared! 

Less than a week to go now!!!


----------



## duncanp

anyone excited?


----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:
			
		

> anyone excited?


 
Oh yes, it should be a blast


----------



## Fate

bah, i wont be able to go  im hiking in wales.... oh well..... get lotsa group pics and i can photoshop myself in lol


----------



## PlasticSpanner

You can edit yourself in in place of Hertz! 

JK!  Looking forward to meeting old friends and new ones!


----------



## Scurra

Yes the last TPF outing was superb so this should be equally as good, Plastic spanner do you want to divulge your mobile number again for keeping everyone together? It's always helpful if we can get in contact. PM me if you don't mind


----------



## duncanp

Scurra said:
			
		

> Yes the last TPF outing was superb so this should be equally as good, Plastic spanner do you want to divulge your mobile number again for keeping everyone together? It's always helpful if we can get in contact. PM me if you don't mind




that would help... pm me as well?


----------



## LaFoto

Oh wow, this planning is really quite good! And since we shall be in the same hotel, PlasticChris, you can tell me there and then when the meeting will be on the Sunday. That's good then. 
I now am at a friend's house in Portsmouth, will go to see other friends tomorrow who live on the Isle of Wight, and finally see VERY MANY of you all (is it known how many are actually going to be there?) on the weekend. Cool .
Got your mobile phone number all right, Chris.
Can any of you maybe PM me Rob's e-mail? He will need instructions as to how to find me here in Portsmouth!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

No problems guys! 

If anyone else needs a contact number just PM me.

The only thing I ask is that since this is my business phone & I don't intend on answering any calls from customers over the weekend, please send a text with your name so I can store your number. (If not you'll just get the answering service!  )


----------



## magicmonkey

ok, I'm hoping to be there but it's looking a bit sketchy at the moment, I've a friend who's in the middle fo breaking up with her bloke and will probably want a bolt hole for the weekend which I'd be remiss in not offering, so, depending on how my friends relationship goes I'll see you on Saturday!


----------



## NoteGraphics

Looking more likely that I will be able to go following a phone call from one of my clients...whoohoo !

Looking forward to :
Meeting contributors to this forum from which I have learned SO much..
Getting to meet a bunch of photography enthusiasts...
Having a weekend "off" ...
Learning some more new stuff...
The occaisional drink perhaps...

NOT looking forward to :

travelling on the bus / tube thinking to myself - whats that guy got in that bag..he looks awful shifty... !!!
Walking for hours - I'm on crutches ! ( which might help with the drinking bit...!!! )
Being shown up by people who DO know what they are doing when I'm standing next to them trying to find the"ON" button on my camera.... !!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

NoteGraphics said:
			
		

> Being shown up by people who DO know what they are doing when I'm standing next to them trying to find *the"ON" button on my camera*.... !!!


 
There's an "on" button?  This could be where I'm going wrong! 

Don't worry about a thing. Nobody knows everything and everyday is a good day for learning!:thumbup: 

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## duncanp

looking forward to meeting you..., she we all post a photo of  ourselves upfront... or would a camera be a giveaway as to who we are


----------



## lostprophet

im going try and 'borrow' some kit from work. could be fun playing with the canon 15mm fisheye


----------



## PlasticSpanner

lostprophet said:
			
		

> im going try and 'borrow' some kit from work. could be fun playing with the canon 15mm fisheye


 
Ooooh LP, see if you can "Borrow" me a 50mm for my EOS!


----------



## magicmonkey

If I make it I'll have a new 50mm you'd be welcome to have a play with...


----------



## NoteGraphics

Can anyone bring a Bronica or Haselblad medium format for me ? ? ? !!!
Ya know... if you have a spare one you don't want anymore...
;-)


----------



## NoteGraphics

Is there a "plan" ? Where to go, when etc etc
I like to know these things !


----------



## Simon

The plan so far is to meet at victoria station by whsmiths at 10am, and then to find as many pubs as we can, and take pics on route.


----------



## tempra

I'll be there!


----------



## duncanp

Simon said:
			
		

> The plan so far is to meet at victoria station by whsmiths at 10am, and then to find as many pubs as we can, and take pics on route.



not sure id be allowed in that many pubs....


*and is it the same meetup point and time on sunday???*


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I have just heard that Weatherspoons in Victoria Station may be open by 10am so it may be better to meet there Saturday where we can at least sit down & get coffee whilst we wait for people? It's still in the station down the right hand side from the main entrance.

It is also on a balcony away from the main routes through the station thus avoiding other travellers and general chaos!

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## NoteGraphics

What time do they start serving food !!??!!
PS Thanks for the PM Chris - now looking
See y'all tomorrow !


----------



## Simon

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I have just heard that Weatherspoons in Victoria Station may be open by 10am so it may be better to meet there Saturday where we can at least sit down & get coffee whilst we wait for people? It's still in the station down the right hand side from the main entrance.


 
Good idea Chris, I remember the long wait for you last time.
It's good that you think of others


----------



## tempra

ooh, looks like it's gonna be wet and windy tomorrow - and thats before we get into a pub! 

http://uk.weather.com/weather/detail/UKXX0085?dayNum=1


----------



## LaFoto

Whetherspoons sounds absolutely fine, more so since not all of us might make it to Victoria Station quite in time for 10. Rob's only coming to pick me up from Portsmouth tomorrow morning and I will have to "get rid" of that monster of a holdall I am travelling with (large and very heavy!) before I come to see you all. Next to the fact that you will have to "roam the town" with an elderly lady (i.e. me! be warned!), you would NOT want to roam around with a - erm ... SECOND - monster. So it will have to be Russell Square first and Victoria Station next, I'm afraid (for I hear that British railway stations no longer "do" left luggage counters nor lockers...)


----------



## NoteGraphics

But Victoria Coach Station Does...
Have left luggage that is..
( Not sure how much longer hey will..must be a hell of a security risk !)


----------



## Lensmeister

ok guys I'll be there about 9.45 .. black coat with San Diego on the back and front .... and a black rucksack with brown piping


----------



## duncanp

ill see you all tommorow... same place same time?

is weatherspoons inside the station?


----------



## duncanp

*CHANGE OF MEET FPR SUNDAY!!!


OUTSIDE EUSTON STATION MAIN ENTRANCE (NEAR TO VICTORIA) 10AM
*


----------



## Lensmeister

Good luck guys .... I have the kids for the day or I'd be there .........


----------



## nitefly

duncanp said:
			
		

> *CHANGE OF MEET FPR SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE EUSTON STATION MAIN ENTRANCE (NEAR TO VICTORIA) 10AM
> *



Uh-oh, last minute change of plans. Things _could_ go wrong


----------



## NoteGraphics

WHEN's THE NEXT ONE ? ? ? ? ? ? 



*Humpty*


----------



## LaFoto

Next big international one should be Hamburg, Germany.
Plan your holidays accordingly and allow for ONE WEEK's time!
Save up and we can do all of the north: Hamburg, Bremen, Lüneburg, Hanover, all the area inbetween and maybe also include Berlin in the whole.
This would take up quite a bit of planning time for me, so you might bring along not only your families but also some more time than usual?


----------



## ShutteredEye

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Next big international one should be Hamburg, Germany.
> Plan your holidays accordingly and allow for ONE WEEK's time!
> Save up and we can do all of the north: Hamburg, Bremen, Lüneburg, Hanover, all the area inbetween and maybe also include Berlin in the whole.
> This would take up quite a bit of planning time for me, so you might bring along not only your families but also some more time than usual?




When are you thinking Corinna?


----------



## LaFoto

Actually I have begun to do some really SERIOUS thinking and am planning to come out with it as soon as I have got some material together to present you, and I am thinking May 2008. That should give those who would wish to come from afar time to plan their trip ahead and save up some, wouldn't it?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hmmm. Now what will I be doing on May 8th 2008?

Noahs 4th Birthday! 

Might be able to make it a couple of days after but definately not the 8th!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Hmmm, this might just be doable for us.  We'd LOVE to come visit Germany, and May 2008 is after I graduate, so I should be doing ok with my practice at that point.  

**scurries off to check airfare to Hamburg**


----------



## LaFoto

Who ever said May *8 *of 2008, Chris?
I was thinking a bit later in May ... and was only generally saying May 2008, since May is the most beautiful month here, but I must check a 2008-calendar first for festive days and such ... but I guess it is going to be late May. May heading fast towards June more than early May, see?

But well, that is only ideas running through my head as yet, but many of them!!! It feels like something like a big, weeklong meet-up around here COULD come true...


----------



## NoteGraphics

Avoid the 7th too -wife's birthday and I'm already still paying for the weekend !!

If I have saved enough for my camera by then I'd love to visit Hamburg !!

( Shouldn't this be a new thread - "Hamburg - LaFoto Stikes Back" perhaps..


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Sorry Corinna, I saw May and ..08 & felt a surge of self preservation to not forget something on that date! 

Yep! Hamburg:- LaFoto Strikes Back!


----------



## LaFoto

Good idea for a title, thanks guys.
And as soon as my ideas get some clear form, the new thread will come up!
(And by 2008 you WILL have saved enough AND got yourself that dream camera of yours, Jerry, I am CONVINCED). (Or should I be not????)

Anyhow, time to say night-night and go to bed - remember: we are an hour advanced in time - and drive on the right!:greenpbl:


----------



## Lensmeister

How about 

*Deutschland Foto-Suche 2007*

or 

*Internationale Photograher Sitzung - Deutschland 2007*

.


----------



## LaFoto

Make it 200*8*, please, for it is not going to happen next year, only the year after that.
And make it "Internationale*s* Fotografe*ntreffen* Deutschland - 2008". That might work  .

And for the time being it is called North Germany meet-up and all the info on it is here .


----------

